# 17 Years Ago Tomorrow, Our Lives Changed



## Centermass (Sep 10, 2018)

Lest we forget, our Nation's resolve and all those who paid the ultimate price on that day and all those who have made the ultimate sacrifice since, and our vows, to never let it happen again. 

God Bless America.


----------



## CQB (Sep 11, 2018)

One of my university lecturers opined that there were three annotations of civilization; BC , AD & 9/11. I'm not sure he's correct but it was the day the world changed, (though not by much). Vale, those particularly on United 93 who realised what was happening and what the target was.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2018)

Too many have already forgotten.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Too many have already forgotten.



I cannot 'like' that enough.

Every day I think about it.  Every day.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2018)

In memory.....


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2018)

Remembering Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children

Not forgetting Bengazi on this day, found this.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2018)

Just wow.

“We’re Going to Do Something.”


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2018)

Love this kind of stuff when it happens randomly at just the right moment....


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2018)

And, of course...that old cunt al-Zawahiri used the anniversary to call for more attacks on America. That motherfucker is about 17 years overdue for a fucking dirt nap. We need to track that bitch down and stitch him end to end. And then piss on his carcass.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> And, of course...that old cunt al-Zawahiri used the anniversary to call for more attacks on America. That motherfucker is about 17 years overdue for a fucking dirt nap. We need to track that bitch down and stitch him end to end. And then piss on his carcass.



Pretty sad he's not even listed in Interpol's Most Wanted database........


----------

